# Newbie Q: Difference between the R3SL and R3?



## fatboyjoe (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi, what is the difference betweent he R3SL and R3 interms of ride quality, comfort and handling. Thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

depends upon which R3 (2009 vs. before 2009 when seat post was fatter)...

the thinnner seatpost may give a bit more comfort/vertical compliance... otherwise difference is is about 90gm (for 900$)


----------



## fatboyjoe (Dec 2, 2008)

I see, thanks. How about the R3 and R3SL? What is the difference between models for 2009? Thanks again.:thumbsup: 



Thom_y said:


> depends upon which R3 (2009 vs. before 2009 when seat post was fatter)...
> 
> the thinnner seatpost may give a bit more comfort/vertical compliance... otherwise difference is is about 90gm (for 900$)


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

fatboyjoe said:


> Hi, what is the difference betweent he R3SL and R3 interms of ride quality, comfort and handling. Thank you.:thumbsup:


 You'll probably have a fairly hard time finding anyone who's ridden both for an extended period of time. I would hazard a guess that nobody would be able to get on them and tell them apart by their ride qualities.


----------



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

fatboyjoe said:


> Hi, what is the difference betweent he R3SL and R3 interms of ride quality, comfort and handling. Thank you.:thumbsup:


are you replacing your FP3 ??


----------



## fatboyjoe (Dec 2, 2008)

My first choice before I got my FP3 was a Cervelo R3. It's hard to say right now, I have only ridden my bike for 3 weeks since I got it. I was riding it almost everyday until it broke. It's now in the shop, still waiting for a hanger replacement.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

As far as handling goes, they should be the same as they have the exact same geometry.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2008)

If I recall correctly, the R3 is reinforced on the downtube with fiberglass and the R3SL is full carbon.

Having the opportunity to ride both on many occasions, I honestly couldn't tell the difference between the 2 bikes. The test bikes both used 27.2 seatposts (we shimmed the R3 down to a 27.2.)


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

I wonder how much of the weight savings is because of the black v. white paint. The white sure does look sharp.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Not the same geometry*

Differences depending on size, for example the head tube angle on a 54cm for a R3 is 73deg whereas the RS is a 72deg. You could say that geometry follows a design agenda to accomodate a rider with less flexion or who prefers less saddle to bar drop. The differences of geometry in the RS are such as not to make a huge difference in handling, but handling alone is not determined by geometry.

In general the RS has a taller head tube and longer stays, different front center than R3. Also the new XS size has 650 wheels, not available on the R3.

I like the comparison image on this page at the bottom, overlaying both frames, ,makes more sense to "see" the difference.
http://www.cervelo.com/bikes.aspx?bike=RS2009



otoman said:


> As far as handling goes, they should be the same as they have the exact same geometry.


----------

